# John Paul II Waves From The Grave



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 16, 2007)

Or could it be from Hell? Charismatics don't have a thing on the Vatican.


----------



## Shane (Oct 16, 2007)

Unbelievable


----------



## turmeric (Oct 16, 2007)

I would have found that quite disturbing if I were a Catholic. You could only think he was in Purgatory...or worse! Meaning he wasn't a saint, who is entirely perfected on earth and goes straight to Heaven. That's how I'd think if I were a Roman Catholic. In any case there's no good construction you can put on seeing a dead loved one in flames!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2007)

I would have chalked it up as a miracle if I was a Catholic Meg. I would have thought it to be like the 3 Hebrew boys in the fire. Oh how religious and superstitious we can be. 

I liked the first comment so much I thought I should leave one. Rubbish! LOL


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 16, 2007)

Millions will put this picture in thier little shrine of idols and pray to it all around this world.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2007)

Funny you would say that. I left a comment on the post. I posted that there is one mediator between God and Man, Christ Jesus. 

Then I gave a ditto to Ray of England for saying Rubbish. 

I wonder if they will allow it to be posted.


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 16, 2007)

Interesting the overall all feeling of hatred for Christianity that seemed to permeate many of the responses.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 16, 2007)

I feel so bad for those people. I enhanced the image only slightly in Photoslop and it quickly revealed that the image in the flame is actually Quasimodo from Disney's Hunchback. Whether he's in heaven or hell I can't say.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Oct 16, 2007)

JP ain't coming back until that second wave of resurrections that will be tossed immediately from the grave to the Lake of Fire.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2007)

They must not have liked my comment. They didn't post it.


----------

